# Low Lake Level Pictures



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I find it interesting looking at the low lake pictures posted here. No water is not good but it might be some time before we see this again. If you have more pictures regardless of what lake feel free to post them here to share.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Does below the dam count? I took this several years back. Actually at the time the lake was not as low as now; I think they stopped all flow for an inspection.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Here are some from in front on my house after Rita; we're not quite this bad yet, but think we're heading for the same if not worse.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ha. where was that guy in the 4 wheeler going?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

He was just seeing where he could go; which wasn't far at the time; however, later as shown in the last picture, he got his Kuboto and brush hog out there and cut down all those bean things. You can see them by my boathouse where it was still too wet for his tractor, but you can see where he cut the rest of it down. If he hadn't cut it we wouldn't have a view. When the rain came back and refilled the lake in a day and a half, we had to hustle to get his equipment back on dry land. He had built a ramp off his bulkhead with railroad ties and had his tractor and a little Susuki out there and also a tent set up with all his tools and equipment. When the water started rising, we were out there just throwing stuff back onto his property. He got the tractor out but the next day the Susuki was more than half way under water. We were able to winch it out and he's still driving it today. There were pictures in the local paper.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my good Lord, in that last pic I can't even picture that water was once up to that dock... so sad  I can't believe this drought it's extremely depressing even for a young guy like me without any real "dog in the fight"

To try to sort of make light out of such a depressing situation.... **** your boat must run shallow 

Edit: Sorry didn't seen those pics were from you kickapoo and from post-rita...sure hope it doesn't get that bad...things are not looking up though.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I always wondered what below the dam would look like with no water. And that's hard to imagine that much land behind your house Duke. Rayburn is bad off too, somebody has got to have more pictures on it. These pictures are what I was talking about, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blessed yaker (Nov 11, 2005)

*Lake Palestine*

I never knew there were this many trees behind our house, until the water disappeared this year.

The 3rd photo is from two or three years ago.

I have 400' of new "yard" to mow between the end of my dock and the water. The catfish feeder has been converted to a deer feeder.

blessed yaker
Lake Palestine


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

BY; that's a lot of stumps; hope we all get lots of rain soon


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy **** that's a lot of stumps!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man you are never going to get all those stumps marked. Great picture.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Blessed yaker - Are your pictures around the Villages and on up above? The area looks too big for any of the stump fields on the lower part of the lake. 

-LP


----------



## blessed yaker (Nov 11, 2005)

Those photos are from the east side of the lake, between the Villages and the Powerline at Westbury Landing (the public boat ramp on FM 2661 south of the train tracks).

Today the water is about 1' deep (and the slit is 12" - 24" deep) in the Neches River Channel - or where I always thought the river channel was located. We moved here about five years ago and everyone always said that Smith County cut down the tress before flooding the lake and Henderson County did not. So, I always used the few tree tops that could be seen as a guideline as to where the River Channel was located. 

Three weeks ago I went down into the north end of next cove to the south, where Pine Cove is located, and in about 6' of water, ran into whites (OK, sand bass) schooling. It was a riot. They were flipping completely out of the water, chasing little 1", maybe 1.5" long skinny minnows. Most of what I caught were 10" and 11" long, but when fishing the fringes of the activity I ran into some 12". Eventually they went under and would surface again a hundred or so yards away. Once, when they went under, I paddled into deeper water as it was getting to be mid-morning and I figured they were going to move to cooler water. However, I noticed them on the shoreline, so I raced over and caught a couple more in less than 24" of water. 

blessed yaker


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

This is from lake Madison. 1. Boat ramp 2. Standing at the waters edge looking at the pier 3. Shot from the pier looking at the water... You could throw a rock across this part.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That is dry. Mussel population is suffering for sure, look at all those shells. I know on the Trinity during the winter the catfish depend a lot on those small mussels when they travel up the river. When I clean my river catch they would sometimes have a hand full of shells open and closed in thier stomachs.


----------

